# Ist ABAP lernen noch sinnvoll?



## Gaaast1234 (17. Feb 2011)

Hi!

Ich frage mich, ob es für meinen beruflichen Werdegang sinnvoll wäre, ABAP zu lernen. Bislang kann ich nur Java. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen zum Beispiel C# mir anzueignen, andererseits habe ich halt des öfteren gelesen, dass ABAP Entwickler doch recht begehrt sind. Daher stelle ich mir die Frage ob ABAP ja oder nein?
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Gruß


----------



## Blindxantos (17. Feb 2011)

hi.
abap-entwickler werden glaube ich schon vermehrt gesucht.
ob du dich allerdings mit sap/abap anfreunden kannst, liegt an dir.

sicher kann ich dir aber nichts sagen, ich hab mich da noch nicht informiert, ich bin noch in der ausbildung..

ich werde hoffentlich nie bei abap landen, ich muss in der schule mit SAP arbeiten und es ist so schrecklich


----------



## ARadauer (17. Feb 2011)

In Verbindung mit einem Projekt auf jeden Fall... jetzt so einfach zum Spaß ohne wirklichen Auftrag mit SAP was zu machen finde ich es sinnfrei...


----------



## Gaaast (18. Feb 2011)

Und wenn es darum geht, im späteren Berufsleben als Entwickler die beste Zukunftsperspektive zu haben?
Sprich, mit welchen Programmiersprachen habe ich, wenn ich mich später bewerben möchte, die besten Chancen? Sowohl an Gehalt aber vor allem auch an der Anzahl an Auswahlmöglichkeiten? Kann man ABAP dann noch zu den "guten" Sprachen zählen oder wäre es sinnvoller, lieber auf ein anderes Pferd zu setzen?


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2011)

Im SAP-Umfeld geht auch immer mehr mit Java. Finde ich deutlich angenehmer als ABAP


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Feb 2011)

Die Frage ist wo du später arbeiten willst - dadurch ergibt sich meist die Programmiersprache.

Sehr interessiert sind einige Firmen gerade an Leuten welche sich in Java und der ABAP-Welt gut auskennen, gerade weil die beiden "Produkte" immer mehr zusammenwachsen.

Schaden kann es sicher nicht, ob du es später brauchst steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Cobol-Entwickler werden auch sehr stark gesucht. Wenn ich aber in einem Unternehmen bin welches CMS entwicklet interessieren niemand Cobol-Kenntnisse. 

Überleg dir grob was dir später Spaß machen könnte/was dich interessiert - und danach kannst du dich auf einem Programmiersprache ausrichten.
Bei uns ist z.B. die Kombination Java/C# gerade recht gefragt. Aber das ändert sich auch ständig...


----------



## Gaaast1234 (20. Feb 2011)

Okay, danke für eure Meinungen.


----------

